# Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?



## JaegarMeister (20. April 2015)

*Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Guten Abend PCGH-Gemeinde,

ich ersuche nochmal eure Hilfe.

Gut zu meinem Problem, ich habe an meinem Arbeitsrechner (Parameter siehe unten) nur eine Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA-Ausgang. Das ist soweit noch kein Problem, aber möchte ich gerne vorallem bei statistischen Auswertungen 2 Bildschirme an meinem Rechner anschließen, um so von dem mehr an Bildschirmfläche zu profitieren.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das machen kann ? 
Ich habe bereits online gesucht und bin bspw. auf Amazon nach Adapterkabeln fündig geworden, allerdings schrecken mich einige sehr negative Kritiken und die verdächtig günstigen Preise ab. 
VGA Y-Kabel zum Anschluss von z. B. Beamer und Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
InLineÂ® VGA Y-Adapterkabel, VGA Stecker auf 2x VGA: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gibt es so etwas ähnliches aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle ? oder kann man das völlig anders lösen ?

Ich habe Daheim noch eine alte GTX660 rum liegen, allerdings bin ich net sicher ob damit der alte Arbeitsrechner zurecht kommt.


Im folgenden Liste ich euch die Komponenten meines Arbeitsrechner auf :
- GPU : Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
- CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50 GHz 
- Mainboard : ASUS P5KPL AM EPU (siehe Bild Seite 2)
- Speicher : 4.00 GB RAM 
- Festplatte : 500 GB
- Netzteil : Siehe Bild Seite 2
- Betriebssystem : Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (64-Bit System)


Vorab bereits vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


Beste Grüße

Jägermeister


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Du steckst in den Arbeitsrechner eine Grafikkarte mit zwei passenden Anschlüssen, das kostet Dich 20 Euro. 
Das mit VGA splitten kannst Du total knicken, denn der VGA-Ausgang bringt bei höheren Auflösungen (die Du ja brauchst dann) sowieso kein "schönes" Singnal mehr.


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Vor allem würdest du mit dem Y-Kabel dein Bild nur Duplizieren und NICHT Erweitern. Du hättest auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche Bild.

Wie HisN schon sagt, eine einfache Graka mit 2 VGA Ausgängen würde dein Problem sicher lösen.


----------



## JaegarMeister (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.

Alles klar die Idee mit dem Adapter ist gestrichen.

Hmm wo bekomme ich den noch so eine Grafikkarte her ? Ebay ? bzw. brauche ich ne besondere Grafikkarte außer zwei VGA-Ausgänge ? 
Muss am Rechner mit Office, Statistikprogrammen und ähnlichen Programmen arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Welche Grafikausgänge hat deine aktuelle GPU denn?


----------



## joneskey98 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Klarkommen würde die CPU mit der 660 auf jeden fall. Hab momentan auch noch den q8300 im Rechner. Die Frage ist nur, welches board du hast. Kann sein, dass das Board die 660 nicht mag. Aber ansonsten, wenn du sagst, dass der PC nur office und ein bisschen kleinkram machen muss, kannst du dir theoretisch alles kaufen, was in den Sockel, ich vermute mal PCIe, passt.


----------



## LCoubert (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Wenn dir deine Arbeitsleistung bis jetzt immer ausgereichthat brauchst du eigentlich keine spezielle. Brauchst du genau 2VGA-Anschlüsse oder geht auch DVI und VGA?
Diese Karte hier wäre ganz günstig 1024MB MSI GeForce 210 Low Profile Passiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## joneskey98 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*



LCoubert schrieb:


> Wenn dir deine Arbeitsleistung bis jetzt immer ausgereichthat brauchst du eigentlich keine spezielle. Brauchst du genau 2VGA-Anschlüsse oder geht auch DVI und VGA?
> Diese Karte hier wäre ganz günstig 1024MB MSI GeForce 210 Low Profile Passiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)


Genau sowas meinte ich


----------



## msobisch88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Deine Geforce GTX 660 kannst du per DVI auf VGA-Adapter  anschließen und den 2. Monitor per HDMI auf VGA HDMI VGA Kabel Videokabel Adapterkabel Anschlusskabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik  z.B.


----------



## HisN (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

HDMI ist ein rein digitales Signal. Da kommt kein VGA raus, dass Du mit einem Kabel hinzauberst. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll.
Für HDMI-->VGA brauchst Du einen Konverter. Und der kostet mehr als 8 Euro.

Nur um mal Kluggeschissen zu haben 

Schau Dir die 1. Rezession an.



> In der Produktbeschreibung steht ausdrücklich:
> "Das Kabel erfordert einen Laptop mit HDMI-Ausgang, der sich auf ein analoges Signal umstellen lässt. Eine Verbindung zwischen VGA und dem normalen, also digitalen HDMI, ist nicht möglich."


----------



## JaegarMeister (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Morgen Leute,

wow danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ja genau sowas hab ich gesucht ne Grafikkarte für 20-50 Euro. Von der Leistung reicht die eingebaute Intel-Grafikkarte locker.
Bin grade am arbeiten, aber heute Abend schaue ich mir mal das Mainboard und Netzteil an (sofern ich hier irgendwo nen Schraubendreher finde). 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Grafikausgänge hat deine aktuelle GPU denn?



Leider nur ein VGA-Ausgang (ich denke mal das ist ne einfache Standard GPU von Intel

Beste Grüße

Jägermeister


----------



## JaegarMeister (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*



LCoubert schrieb:


> Brauchst du genau 2VGA-Anschlüsse oder geht auch DVI und VGA?



Also beides sind VGA-Monitore ein alter HANNS-G und der zweite von Fujitsu. Wenn man nen Adapter für VGA auf DVI kaufen kann, dann würde mir eine Grafikkarte mit 1 DVI- und 1 VGA-Ausgang reichen.


----------



## LCoubert (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Okay, dann kannst du ja die erwähnte Karte mit diesem Adapter zusammen bestellen: Adapter VGA 15pol Buchse auf DVI 24+5 Stecker Schwarz


----------



## JaegarMeister (27. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schließe ich an Grafikkarte mit nur 1 VGA, 2 VGA-Monitore an ?*

Entschuldigt bitte das ich erst jetzt die Bilder vom Mainboard und Netzteil hochlade, aber ich war bis Samstag auf ner Tagung und danach hat doch tatsächlich das "reallife" gestört .

Im Anhang findet ihr zwei Bilder, bei dem ersten handelt es sich um das Netzteil des Rechners und bei dem zweiten um ein Bild des Mainboards (ASUS P5KPL AM EPU; Mainboards | P5KPL-AM EPU | ASUS Deutschland). Beim hochladen ist das Bild vom Mainboard verdreht worden, der Lüfter ist in Wahrheit oben und nicht unten.


Ich bin leider was Rechner angeht leider ein Depp, aber vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand sagen ob das Mainboard überhaupt die erforderlichen Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte (z.B. 1024MB MSI GeForce 210 Low Profile Passiv PCIe 2.0 x16)  hat. Danke !


----------

